# Parents Magazine Says "Eat Your Pesticides"



## User101 (Mar 3, 2002)

Quote:

"Parents Magazine",advised parents not to worry about pesticide residues in children's food in its recent August 2005 issue. In an article titled "Food Under Fire," the magazine belittles the benefits of organic foods as a myth, and endorses pesticides in foods as safe, stating: "there's no evidence that these chemicals, used at the low levels found in our food supply, are harmful to children." The author of the piece based his research on the opinion of a single "expert," never mentioning three decades of scientific evidence from academic, government and industry sources that states otherwise. The magazine serves as a "parenting guide" to more than 14 million subscribers. Read some related facts below, and write a quick letter to their editor here: [email protected]
Ugh.


----------



## *daciaperfect* (Aug 30, 2004)




----------



## Kinipela79 (Apr 8, 2003)

Reason #167 why Jennifer will never buy that magazine!


----------



## YogaMama04 (Jan 27, 2005)

I can't remember what mainstream parenting/pregnancy magazine this was, but at some point in the last year, I saw an article where a magazine quoted all of its own bad information it had printed in the last 50 years. This will surely make it into an article like that in the future! Wow, how completely uninformed.


----------



## A&A (Apr 5, 2004)

I read something similar in a mainstream mag.....can't remember if it was Parents or not. But it said something to the effect of, "Don't worry about pesticides! At least your kids are eating their fruits and vegetables!" I agree.....UGHH.


----------



## mackenziesmama (May 24, 2005)

Geez...my mother in law actually subscribes to this magazine so that she can tell me all the bad things I'm doing...can't wait to hear about this one! She's ALWAYS mad at us for "wasting" money on organic stuff, cloth diapers, etc. She'll even show my husband the latest copy and point out specific articles in which so-called experts explain that what I do/buy/say/practice/believe is wrong.

Gotta run and hit my head against the wall some more, then I'll write another letter to my pals at Parents!


----------



## RubyWild (Apr 7, 2004)

My assumption is that this article was published as a kiss-rear-end to their advertisers. When you look at who their advertisers are, you have to question the magazine's agenda - as everyone here is already aware, I'm sure.


----------



## CarrieMF (Mar 7, 2004)

Most mainstream articles/reports I have seen don't say much about organic vs non-organic foods, but they all say to wash your fruit & veggies to get any chemical residue off. If these "low levels" were so safe then how come they're supposed to be washed to get it off first?

I'm not really surprised about their attitude towards organic foods, my mother has the same one. She thinks that any company that puts organic on their foods is lying and it is the exact same food from the same crop as the non-organic stuff.


----------



## kalisis (Jan 10, 2005)

Should we expect any less?


----------



## JennyClaire (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *CarrieMF*
Most mainstream articles/reports I have seen don't say much about organic vs non-organic foods, but they all say to wash your fruit & veggies to get any chemical residue off. If these "low levels" were so safe then how come they're supposed to be washed to get it off first?









Good point! Wish folks didn't believe everything they read!

I am writing to Parents right now!


----------



## MaShroom (Jan 25, 2003)

O_M_G_. This reminds me of an article in Woman's Day that was pro vax. Who are their big advertisers? You guessed it, pharm manufacturers. The pity of it is that people simply don't know any better. They just *think* they're informed.


----------



## mom2x (Apr 5, 2004)

I was reading the July issue at the Dr.'s office on thursday and was surprised to find an article talking about the dangers of household cleaners and lawn pesticides! Then a month later they turn around and say that it really is fine to eat the stuff !?!? how weird!


----------



## CathToria (Sep 6, 2003)

if there is 1 thing that that magazine is consistent with.. it's talking out of both sides of their head...... i seem to find contradictory info in many issues


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

http://www.organicconsumers.org/bytes/092905.cfm

Apparently, Parents magazine received thousands of letters questioning their article "pesticides are safe" but they have refused to respond to any of these letters. Moreover, they haven't responded to the formal letter of inquiry from the Organic Consumers Association.


----------



## crunchyconmomma (Feb 6, 2003)

uh...don't these mags ALSO advertise for the pharm. companies?? there's a connection....don't look too far or you'll miss it....


----------



## mamimapster (Oct 27, 2004)

Yeahh,
I was in my dr's office last week and happened to pick up a copy of parenting because it had an article that *supposedly* was going to discuss murcury in vax's, and of course was basically an advertisment for vaxing. It had all sorts of quotes from pharmecuticals and vaxing peds. It didn't even admit that there was a possible link between autism and some vaxes, and basically said that those who didn't vax were dangerous because they were exposing others to disease


----------



## mamimapster (Oct 27, 2004)

i would love just once to walk in to an obgyn or peds office and see a copy of mothering


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

maybe i'll leave a copy at my ped's office next time we're there


----------



## JennyClaire (Jun 5, 2005)

Yah, I've been considering the purchase of a gift subscription to _Mothering_ for our local library -- to counteract _Parenting_ and _BabyTalk_.


----------



## octobermom (Aug 31, 2005)

What I find even more annoying is there are no organic fruits or veggies other than carrots and sometimes apples bannanas that can be bought locally







:

Deanna


----------



## umami_mommy (May 2, 2004)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamimapster*
i would love just once to walk in to an obgyn or peds office and see a copy of mothering









i never go into ob/gyn or peds offices, but my acupuncturist's office has mothering mag in the mag rack!!


----------



## lilyka (Nov 20, 2001)

there actually was a study out recently that tested pesticide levels in children and the results were dramatic. i will have to find that study and send a reference in to parenting magazine. . .


----------



## Jennbee (Apr 30, 2005)

I'm glad that my birthday gift subscription just ran out. I really had a hard time reading a lot of the articles from that mag.


----------



## rmzbm (Jul 8, 2005)

I have seen a lot of thank you cards in my OB's office, from mom's he's just helped deliver...maybe I will give him a Mothering sub. instead of a card...I rather like that idea...


----------



## tayndrewsmama (May 25, 2004)

Uh, doesn't Gerber or somebody have organic jar baby food? Seems to me that I have seen those ads in Parents or those mainstream mags at one time or another. Wonder how happy they are with this story?


----------



## Tanibani (Nov 8, 2002)

CHEC - Switching to Organic Foods Decreases Children's Pesticide Exposure

I've been subscribing to Parents since DS was born. Yeah, half the articles/features are crap, but I still like the magazine anyway. I never have time to read it cover to cover anyway... I just skim and take what's useful to me (some of it is very useful), but it is a * useless * guide on living or Parenting.







The articles are very superficial. They may quote great people, but it's so superficial, it's useless.

I'm a visual person (I love pictures) and I do like the layout.









I don't even remember seeing the article (as I said, I barely have time to read the mag.)

I can try to dig it up and send them a quick e-mail, telling them what I really think.
















I just read the Organic site response (they don't want to publish the letters) and it is infuriating.

But my best revenge is subscribing to their magazine and NOT buying anything from their advertisers.


----------



## bluets (Mar 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *tayndrewsmama*
Uh, doesn't Gerber or somebody have organic jar baby food? Seems to me that I have seen those ads in Parents or those mainstream mags at one time or another. Wonder how happy they are with this story?


Del Monte. Our non-profit daycare switched from Gerber to Del Monte (organic). They looked at Earth's Best and one other organic brand but couldn't justify the expense.


----------



## SunRayeMomi (Aug 27, 2005)

Don't get me started on Parents. I too read this article and find it only adds to the problem of poorly written and badly researched articles in these mags.

also this is so







, but:

I haven't subscribed in a while but if I come across the mags at work or the gym I will read through just to see what's going on in the "rest" of the world... Anyway, they have a section of their mag where they pay readers $25 to send in "reader tips". Well, I had a cute idea for framing my daughter's artwork and sent it in and they contacted me saying they wanted to publish. So they did in August's issue and they were to send me a check. I never got it, so wrote asking where it was. They responded saying that they are a little "backed up" and for "tax-purposes" need my social security number to follow through with the check and I can get it after I supply them with the number!!!!!!!!!!!!!!! WTF????????? I wrote back saying that "I hope you don't have people actually handing out soc's to you" ...and that ...."I don't just give that out to anyone through an e-mail so you're welcome for the free tip."


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamimapster*
i would love just once to walk in to an obgyn or peds office and see a copy of mothering









I'm going to buy a box (you can still do that, right, order a box of back issues?) with my income tax money and leave them in all the waiting rooms at my clinic


----------



## CallMeMommy (Jun 15, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *SunRayeMomi*
They responded saying that they are a little "backed up" and for "tax-purposes" need my social security number to follow through with the check and I can get it after I supply them with the number!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Dir, I don't know you from Adam, but here's my SS number, don't go using it to steal my identity or anything!







But you know some poor soul just gave it to them without a second thought!


----------



## sunnybear (Nov 18, 2004)

LOL...we get this magazine where I work, and there are so many ads for organic food in the newest issue! I guess when they're getting paid big $$ by advertisers, organic is good enough for them!


----------



## SunRayeMomi (Aug 27, 2005)

:


----------



## mizmerricat (Jun 23, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mamimapster*
i would love just once to walk in to an obgyn or peds office and see a copy of mothering









I just *had* to brag here. Our Ped office not only has Mothering in the waiting area, but usually has a big stack of Mothering mags they pass out to each family as you check out!








Probably has alot to with one of the owners of the practice being married to the local LLL leader.


----------



## JennyClaire (Jun 5, 2005)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *mizmerricat*
I just *had* to brag here. Our Ped office not only has Mothering in the waiting area, but usually has a big stack of Mothering mags they pass out to each family as you check out!









WOW!







With a doctor like that, you are entitled to brag! I am so jealous.







: Our family doctor (who we haven't visited in a while) has Parents Mag, and also told me that my EBF babe was spoiled (at 5 months of age)!


----------



## earthmama369 (Jul 29, 2005)

Wow. Even our mainstream state newspaper just came out with an article about the dangers of pesticides in food and why so many parents are switching to organic to protect their children!


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

we have a subscription, it was a gift. but i didn;t read this issue, dh used it to start the fireplace.lol.


----------



## jrayn (Jul 6, 2005)

I read the article,







: I got a free subscription somehow before I knew about mothering etc. It also said that the antioxidants counteract the negative affects of pesticides.
Honestly I was relieved b/c I can't afford to purchase organic foods, not that there is much choice for them maybe 2 veggies (broccoli, salad mix)and 2 fruits bananas and kiwi, then the milk which cost more then one gal of reg milk. I can't pay that as much as I wish I could....
How sad it is that you have to spend so much to have health. I do what I can, plenty of unorganic veggies and fruit, all whole grains although unorganic. We drink a lot of water from the tap.
How sad and almost sick to my stomach I am to read that the foods I feed my daughter may be causing brain damage...


----------



## LambQueen (Mar 20, 2003)

I think because they're so big, Parenting and Parents come free to a lot of places.

I used to write a monthly letter to Parenting about some issue that they got totally wrong in their magazine. This is a biggie, though.


----------



## BusyMommy (Nov 20, 2001)

:


----------

